# Complete Kindle Clean-up



## chikkychappy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm a Kindle user and recently, I have picked-up a virus which seem to slow down my Kindle. I'm a Mac user as well, and when I try to delete it the virus wouldn't budge because it's locked. However, if I move the file to any folder within my Mac HD (say, desktop), I can delete the file just fine.

I'm no computer geek so I don't know any other alternative. But as a last resort I plan to clean my Kindle up COMPLETELY, as in delete each every single file. My plan is: 

1. Copy and paste all the files to my Mac. 
2. Using disk utility I'll clean-up my Kindle completely.
3. I'll move all the files back to my Kindle, except the viruses.
4. Delete the kindle files on my mac.

My question is: is this possible? If I completely delete all the files and move them back, would my Kindle suddenly stop operating or something because in the process of cleaning it up completely, I deleted something important?

I'd really appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Before going to that extreme, I'd check the usual maintenance options:

1. Do a search for a nonsense string, something like, mmdfegzx. This will show you if you have any un-indexed books. Books that can't index are the prime cause of Kindles slowing down. If you do find an un-indexed book, assuming it wasn't loaded within the past day or so, delete it and reload it.

2. Do a factory reset - return everything to the factory settings. You may have (accidentally) made a change that is affecting the overall operation.

I haven't heard of a Kindle virus - which is not to say that some vile minded, low life moron of a S.O.B. won't come up with one.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been around here awhile and haven't heard of any viruses either.  Try what HappyGuy suggests.  That's where I would start too.  If that doesn't do it call Kindle CS 866-321-8851 they should be able to help you.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

The odd thing is chappy seems to suggest he has found the virus and can delete it on the pc.

Just out of interest, what's the filename?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I really doubt that it's a virus on your Kindle. If you can't delete the file, that's probably because the Kindle is using it and doesn't want you to delete it.

I'd agree with the above post, contact Amazon CS before you try doing anything like this.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Can you take a screenshot? I've never heard of a Kindle virus.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree as well with Happy Guy's suggestions. . .if they do not work, contact Kindle CS (www.amazon.com/kindlesupport) before doing anything like reformat the 'disk'.  Kindles are NOT exactly like computers and also not exactly like USB drives. . . . as others have said, I've not heard of a Kindle virus, but it is possible that there is some corruption in a book file or in the firmware.


----------



## chikkychappy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the responses, I really appreciate them.

For the record my Kindle is fairly new (October 2010), and I have added no more than 50 books into it. I also tried searching for a random string and no book appear to be unindexed.

Here's a screenshot of the page:










What I suspect to be a virus is Flashy.exe (my biggest problem), documents.exe and system.exe. I think they're viruses because I have encountered these viruses in the past. Back in the middle of October, I hooked my Kindle to a PC laptop which turned-out to be infested with a very strong virus. Even after we reformatted the laptop the virus persisted. This virus also deleted all my USB files and some files in my external drive, including some graduation photos. So while the virus did not do anything as drastic as my Kindle as the virus did to my laptop, USB, and EHD, I was thinking that perhaps it's still affecting the performance of my Kindle.


----------



## ElementR (Jan 11, 2011)

A Google search shows Flashy.exe as a virus that spreads via removable drives, the Kindle is recognized by a PC as a removable drive. Your best bet in my opinion would be to do a hard reset to get it off. Either reset it though the menu or hold the power slider for 15 seconds (while its not connected to a computer). Hopefully this will start you Kindle off clean but you will have to enter your account info and download all your books again.

Just be careful when plugging any one of your devices into someone else computer. Luckily though you Mac wont be affected by the virus your Kindle is transporting.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I still think I would contact Kindle CS.  It's a problem they need to be aware of.


----------

